# Farming



## DurbsSA (Apr 30, 2018)

Are there any macadamia nut farming opeartions in portugal


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

DurbsSA said:


> Are there any macadamia nut farming opeartions in portugal


Did I meet you in Figueiro Dos Vinhos recently? 

Because I recently met a Saffer couple who farm macademias & maize etc who are considering moving their operation here & having done considerable research might switch to almonds rather than macademias in the Alentego? 

Having spent a few decades kicking around SA & other parts of Africa I fully understand the need to take the gap out of SA.


----------

